
Disrupting Supermodels? Amazon Patents Robo-Models and Automated Fashion Shoots - aaronyy
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/amazon-patent-robot-models/
======
FabHK
FWIW, this would probably not disrupt supermodels, but the tiers below, i.e.
"normal" models, creating yet another "winner takes it all" market and
increasing inequality.

